# i have a 1 quart. four roses whiskey bottle



## tlfettled (Jun 14, 2004)

sevral years ago i found this old whiskey bottle in a old barn ! ive had it in my house over my fire place for several years ! im going to post a few pics  ! this amber quart whiskey bottle is hard to take a good photo of so please have patients!  Here is a brief description of the bottle ! the opening of the bottle is for a cork stopper  just below the flared lip is what looks like the remains of pewter or tin  seal ! ! the raised lettering at top of bottle says ---NEW PROTECTIVE BOTTLE ADOPTED JULY 1914--BELOW THAT IS  FANCY FELIGREE WORK OF ROSE,S AND LEAFS, WITH THE WORDS --FOUR ROSES--IN FANCY LETTERING BELOW THE ROSE BUSH IS THE NAME --PAUL JONES CO. -- IN FANCY RAISED LETTERS! BELOW THAT IS THE WORDS --LOUISVILLE,KY ! ON BOTTOM OF BOTTLE IN OUTTER CIRCUMFRENCE IS--- ONE FULL QUART CAPACITY-- THERE IS A DIAMOND PRODUCTION MARK IN CENTER OF BOTTOM OF BOTTLE  WITH THE NUMBERS <388> 3    388 IN SIDE OF DIAMOND AND A LARGE 3 OFF TOO THE RIGHT OF THE DIAMOND MARK! THERE ARE IMPERFECTIONS OR BUBBLES IN THE GLASS! I HAVENT CLEANED THE INSIDE OF THIS BOTTLE YET ITS STILL DIRTY! what would be a good price to ebay this bottle at in your honest opinion! all input is welcome!


----------



## tlfettled (Jun 14, 2004)

> ORIGINAL:  tlfettled
> 
> sevral years ago i found this old whiskey bottle in a old barn ! ive had it in my house over my fire place for several years ! im going to post a few pics  ! this amber quart hiskey bottle is hard to take a good photo of so please have patients!  Here is a brief description of the bottle ! the opening of the bottle is for a cork stopper  just below the flared lip is what looks like the remains of pewter or tin lwer seal ! ! the raised lettering at top of bottle says ---NEW PROTECTIVE BOTTLE ADOPTED JULY 1914--BELOW THAT IS  FANCY FELIGREE WORK OF ROSE,S AND LEAFS, WITH THE WORDS --FOUR ROSES--IN FANCY LETTERING BELOW THE ROSE BUSH IS THE NAME --PAUL JONES CO. -- IN FANCY RAISED LETTERS! BELOW THAT IS THE WORDS --LOUISVILLE,KY ! ON BOTTOM OF BOTTLE IN OUTTER CIRCUMFRENCE IS--- ONE FULL QUART CAPACITY-- THERE IS A DIAMOND PRODUCTION MARK IN CENTER OF BOTTOM OF BOTTLE  WITH THE NUMBERS <388> 3    388 IN SIDE OF DIAMOND AND A LARGE 3 OFF TOO THE RIGHT OF THE DIAMOND MARK! THERE ARE IMPERFECTIONS OR BUBBLES IN THE GLASS! I HAVENT CLEANED THE INSIDE OF THIS BOTTLE YET ITS STILL DIRTY!


----------



## tlfettled (Jun 14, 2004)

MY WHIKEY BOTTLE  HOW OLD IS IT !


----------



## tlfettled (Jun 14, 2004)

i hope this is ok here is one mor epicture of my bottle!

 [


----------



## David E (Jun 14, 2004)

The picture I have (hard to detail)Jones, Paul Four Roses.
 Amber with Heavy embosing 9 1/2" high
 $9.00 to $16.00
 However the book I have is 1993 and I don't trust the prices that were put on bottles, but sure this is the one.
 Bottle Pricing Guide
 By Hugh Cleveland (he does show a lot of bottles not found in other books)

 Dave

 That Pic of bottom is an early machine scar. I can 't date that diamond, hope someone else has it. I would guess like the bottle says 1914. Nice bottle
 Dave


----------



## tlfettled (Jun 14, 2004)

heres the lettering at the top of the bottle this whiskey bottle is 11 inches tall  by 3an a half inches in circumfrenceat base!


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hello, and welcome to the forum. What I have referenced of the 3 digit mark inside a diamond tells me it is Illinois Glass Co. Alton IL. (1873 - 1929)  Hope this helps,  Kelley


----------



## tlfettled (Jun 15, 2004)

THANKS EVERY BIT OF INFORMATION HELPS!


----------

